# Lane Limited � Bulk #102 1Q



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q*

Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q
Tobacco description:_ "Basically a Golden Cavendish blend but with a hint of Fire-Cured blended in provides scintillating taste and flavorful aroma."_ This tobacco is often touted as the #1 selling tobacco in America, and while I have no way to verify that claim I also have no way to refute it, so I am inclined to believe it. It has been around for years and probably sold under thousands of different names, yet for some reason I don't think I had ever had any. 


















In The Tin/Pouch
This is a ribbon cut blend of light to dark brown tobaccos that are sticky to the touch. The main aroma I can smell from this tobacco is vanilla, it is very sweet and a nice strong scent. Being one of those bulk aromatics I expected it to be quite wet, and my expectations were correct. This tobacco certainly needs some drying time if you want it to smoke anywhere near as dry as other tobaccos.

The Burn
This tobacco seemed to light well even when not properly dried out. The tobacco burned well albeit a bit wet, and it behaved better in a cob than it did in a briar due to the cobs superior moisture absorption abilities. I knew I was not going to be able to get this to burn as clean as other tobaccos, moisture issues seemed inevitable, but the drier I let it get the less problems I had.

The Smoke
The flavor in this tobacco is milder than I was expecting. I was hoping that the flavorings would be as strong as the aroma let on. I did taste vanilla, and maybe some caramel notes, but it was very mild and even faded a bit as the bowl progressed. Plus, being an aromatic, I tasted no tobacco flavor, which I did expect. There seemed to be a bit of a negative correlation between the amount of drying time and the amount of flavor I got from the smoke. The one plus side to this tobacco was that I couldn't get it to bite, even when I abused it. 

The Aroma
This is a very pleasant smelling smoke, as one would expect with an aromatic. With this being such a popular tobacco, this is probably an aroma with which many of us are familiar. 

The Packaging, and Price
1Q is a bulk tobacco that is probably available in more tobacco shops than a lot of people realize. It is also sold online from many different tobacco shops, I purchased mine from www.wvsmokeshop.com where they sell it in 1, 4, 8, 16, and 80 ounce bags for $1.98, $6.39, $12.69, $24.99, and $124.95 respectively. It is also available from www.smokingpipes.com starting at $3.39 an ounce, and www.pipesandcigars.com starting at $4.06 an ounce.

The Bottom Line
Ok, so this tobacco had some issues, actually, it had a lot of issues. For me this seemed like a tale of two smokes, I could either opt for a drier smoke with less flavor, or I could sacrifice dryness for flavor. Honestly, I think I preferred it on the wet side of things at least then I got some flavor out of it, and the good news is that it had no bite that I could tell. However, for me the flavor was too light, it is a nice vanilla flavor I just wish it was bolder. I don't think I will be buying anymore of this tobacco, if the flavor was stronger I may be more willing to put up with the moisture issues, but as it is now I don't think I will buy anymore. 

My Other Reviews
A tour of drug store blends, stop one: John Middleton's Carter Hall
A tour of drug store blends, stop two: John Middleton's Prince Albert
A tour of drug store blends, stop three: Pinkerton Tobacco Company - Granger
GL Pease - Lagonda
Peterson - Irish Flake
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Kendal Kentucky
Gawith Hoggarth & Co. - Bob's Chocolate Flake
McClelland - Bulk #805 Carolina Deluxe
McClelland - Holiday Spirit
Peter Stokkebye - Cube Cut
Peter Stokkebye - Luxury Twist Flake
Rattray's - Black Mallory (aged 12 years)
Lane Limited - Bulk #101 BCA
Dan Tobacco - Blue Note


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q*

Can't believe nobody even gave you a thumbs up for this, Nick! So here -- :tu. It's the world's most popular tobacco, by damn, and nobody cares what you think! :lol: I was starting to write a review myself, but ran out of gas after:
*
It sits on the counter in a large glass jar in tobacco stores across the world, by the name of whatever crossed the store owner's mind when he jarred it. The tobacco whose name no seller dare speak and which must never begin a sentence, is 1Q. An odd name for a tobacco. Sometimes I imagine the Lane marketing group sitting around a table pondering what to call their new creation, when suddenly one of them has a brainstorm: "I know! Call it 1Q. The dyslexics of the world will think they're buying something smart!" And so they went with it, for want of inspiration on a dreary day, when everybody felt like taking the day off early.*

I actively dislike it. I don't HATE it, but two bowls in a row and it tastes like I've been using industrial solvent waste for a mouthwash. It might be one of those things like liver, that people who can't taste a particular chemical in it (because of a missing gene) love it, but those who can taste the liver chemical can't stand it.


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q*

I enjoy an occasional bowl of Lane 1Q..

When I first transitioned to jarred bulk blends after experimenting with Carter Hall and such, I was introduced to this blend.

If anything else, it has a very nice roomnote that everyone seems to enjoy.

I think if smoked slow, and cool it ain't too bad. But if you chimney it down, it loses its appeal.

Taste being as subjective as it is... Heh, what you got to lose picking up an ounce and trying out something new. 

Peace

-Vin


----------



## Trout Langston (Dec 1, 2011)

*Re: Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q*

Full disclosure: Freestoke, I'm the Lane marketing 'group' (just one of us when it comes to pipe tobacco). I've only been with the company since August so I can't take credit for the name, although we have several folks who've been with the company more than 30 years so hopefully someone can tell me who named it and why.

This has been my favorite tobacco for years and is still the staple that I keep in a jar at home. I would generally buy a pound of it at a time from Puff & Stuff, probably Atlanta's best tobacconist. One of the joys of my job is to sample every blend of pipe tobacco I can get my hands on. My office is literally overflowing with bags, pouches tins and 40+ mason jars containing every Peter Stokkebye variant. Still I keep finding myself coming back to good old 1Q.

For my palate, it has just the right amount of sweetness vs., say, the Solani Sweet Mystery I'm currently sampling, which is great, but too sweet for me to smoke as regularly as I do 1Q.

Even though I'm a frequent puffer, 1Q rarely bites me. I consistently receive compliments on the room note. I suspect that mildness and aroma are what has made it so popular over the years.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

*Re: Lane Limited - Bulk #102 1Q*



Trout Langston said:


> Even though I'm a frequent puffer, 1Q rarely bites me. I consistently receive compliments on the room note. I suspect that mildness and aroma are what has made it so popular over the years.


I think its mildness is half the problem for me, Leonard. I could smoke a pound of it in an afternoon and not get in my nicotine quota. I agree, there's no tongue bite to speak of, and the room note is definitely fine. There are those who drink soft drinks and those who drink beer, and I we both know which of those groups 1Q belongs in. :wink: It's one of those tobaccos where I feel like I haven't smoked anything after I've finished the pipe.

Like I said earlier, I do suspect there is a chemical in the flavorings that some can taste and others cannot (or at least don't mind), like the chemicals in sweetmeats and beets. I doubt that it's excessive PG or sorbitol that's putting me off, because it definitely doesn't have that goopiness to it that so many despise in aromatics; I give it good marks on burning qualities. I don't mind adding a little to stronger tobaccos, to improve the room note (which is certainly quite nice), but I do not enjoy it straight at all. I prefer BCA and use quite a lot of that in my "bolstered" aromatic blends.

(Sorry about the snide remarks about the name.  I'm always on the lookout for something to poke fun at. :spy: )


----------

